

Judgement day close? Meteorite hits Sweden. - Shalle
http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article15917198.ab
Discuss.
======
codezero
Meteorites are definitely not a sign of judgement day, we'll be OK, unless
that's North Korea's satellite re-entering, of course.

